

Ask HN: How to make sense of death in Rangers game? - Hisoka

So I just heard about a man dying while trying to catch a baseball in the Rangers game 
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/baseball_fan_dies_after_falling_tBxB3Mtt970HuMkLKvVPlI<p>How does one make sense of these random nonsensical tragedies that happen in life?
======
blackboxxx
In a world with urban sprawl and animal cruelty, depleting natural resources,
and families living on the streets, you're going to focus on a stupid freak
accident?

~~~
Hisoka
That wasn't my point. My point is this hits hard because it seems very random,
and meaningless, and I want to know how people can make sense of it. Animal
cruelty is just people being cruel. Depleting natural resources is just greed.
I can rationalize those things. They're extremely easy to think about

~~~
blackboxxx
Without even looking at your profile I can tell by your remark you still live
at home and are no older than 17.

That's not a bad thing. You just need to grow up a little. But for now, go
ahead, obsess over needless things.

~~~
Hisoka
Ha! Me saying "That's not my point" hurt your little ego, huh? Awwww...

------
benologist
You don't, death just sucks.

